# Have a Life Partner Visa. What do I need for my job?



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

Hey guys,

I have a life partner visa. 

I got a job offer I just want to know what I need to take to Home Affairs to add to my Passport that I have a job.

Thanks


----------



## martinaloeb (May 12, 2011)

Poopsie23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a life partner visa.
> 
> ...


Take absolutely everything just in case. Even if they say you don't need it. That's been my experience so far with Home Affairs.


----------



## 2fargone (Jun 14, 2011)

martinaloeb said:


> Take absolutely everything just in case. Even if they say you don't need it. That's been my experience so far with Home Affairs.


Thanks for responding. But, what is everything?

I don't want to be camping out at HA for this visa. 

Thank you


----------



## Giedre (Apr 27, 2012)

You'll need a letter from the employer. When I applyed for a Life Partner visa I had a job offer (and a letter from my employer) so they did everything at once. And I could start working from the day that I applyed for it. I didn't need to wait for my visa. So that was good. But if I were you, I would try to phone them first and ask if you need to bring just a letter from employer to get work endorsment or you need to bring anything else as well. Hope it helps


----------



## FellowJarman (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi there

I'm a British citizen living in South Africa with my SA husband.
In 2010 I applied for a work permit on my Life partner visa, only to receive a Relatives permit. From what I understand you can't get a work endorsement on this permit and now I have to renew my visa.
I wish I knew about this Spousal visa with work endorsement back then!  
Now that I'm renewing my current visa I thought I should apply for this Spousal visa.
I just need to find out what form do I fill out and the requirements?

I'm sure this has been asked a gazillion times but I'm trying to do the application myself as my husband and I are trying to save for a trip overseas and I already got a quote from a immigration company and I can't really afford to do my visa and have both of us go overseas. Under normal circumstances I wouldn't go on the trip, but my mum is getting married towards the end of the year and I can't not go! 

Any advice would be much appreciated!


----------



## moo72 (Jan 23, 2012)

Poopsie23 said:


> Hey guys,
> 
> I have a life partner visa.
> 
> ...


Hi, can I ask how you applied for an LPP? I can only find forms for a Relatives Permit? I will be going to SA with my South African boyfriend of 4 years in which we have lived together for the same amount of time. Reading various links and websites there seems to be conflicting advise on who can apply for a relatives permit :confused2:. Any info gratefully received!


----------

